# 40 hp Johnson running rough



## shanetrttr (Dec 16, 2010)

My 40 hp Johnson is not getting up to power. Recently the cap over the thermostat came off while cruising on the water. I replaced the thermostat, seal, spring, cap, and spark plugs but the motor still won't get up to power. It sounds like it is running on one cylinder or something. Does anybody know what could be wrong?


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

before all this trouble had it been a little while since you had the boat out? if so how long?


----------

